# Mein Browser öffnet manche seiten nicht



## Cadillac (1. Februar 2003)

Habe Windows ME mit internet explorer 6 Installiert.
Jetzt lassen sich manche internet seiten nicht mehr öfnen (z.b. e-bay / entrium usw.). habe schon alles versucht und bin jetzt am ende.
Irgennd ein Programm hat was umgeschrieben.

gruß  michael


----------



## schwarzfahrer (4. April 2003)

das hab ich ja noch nie gehört  

lassen sich KEINE seiten mehr öffnen? oder sind es nur ein paar bestimmte? was hast du umgestellt? garnichts? welchen browser hast du davor benutzt? ging alles? sicher nichts umgestellt? welche fehlermeldung kommt wenn du eine seite besuchst die nicht angezeigt werden kann?

danke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Mai 2003)

Hast Du einen PopUp-Blocker installiert? Bei mir war das Gleiche, bei bestimmten Seiten is der immer gleich angesprungen und hat die Seite geschlossen.

Eine weitere Idee vielleicht: Wenn Du über Netzwerk reingehst, kanns auch einige Seiten nicht anzeigen (z.B. ebay). Gib in den LAN-Einstellungen als Proxy-Server www-proxy.t-online.de (Port) 80 ein und dann dürfte das funktionieren.


----------



## evilmasta (5. Juli 2003)

Lässt deine Browser cookies zu und hast du in extras optionen nictht zumgespielt? Mein Ebay ging auch einma nicht da hatte ich die vertraung der site zu extrem eingestellt stell da alles auf mittelwert ein dan wirds wieder klapen wenn nicht dann sorry dass ich diesen beitrag geschrieben habe


----------

